# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How does Tony Horton do it?

## yannick35

For thoses who dont know him he is the guy that does the P90X program.

He is just sick he turned 50 and he still looks amazing, he is not big nor massive but man he is cut up and in shape.

I have the P90X dvd at home and tried a few times to do the program but its really not easy, there is a lot of leg work, cardio and a lot more, you will burn tones of fat and get in shape but its very hard work.

I just hope that he is not using any type of steroids to get that body, because that would give a lot of hope to people who are getting there in age.

Program relies on creatine and whey protein shakes and excellent low fat nurtition.

----------


## Drwost

> I have the P90X dvd at home and tried a few times to do the program but its really not easy, there is a lot of leg work, cardio and a lot more, you will burn tones of fat and get in shape but its very hard work.
> 
> 
> Program relies on creatine and whey protein shakes and excellent low fat nurtition.


Maybe the answer is right there!

----------


## forza nuova

he`s on something for sure...

----------


## TITANIUM

You have answered your own question .He does his program religiously, and keeps in shape from hard work.This seems like a lounge question.

----------

